# What the heck did I cut down?!



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 6, 2013)

Alright, well I had available time this weekend to go after one of the burls I discovered a few weeks ago. Friday was dedicated to cutting the burl down.. and it ended up weighing probably 150-200 lbs, alot more than i expected, and i wasn't able to haul it down the hill as i expected. I went back up today, and cut it into pieces. well, half of it, till my chainsaw died on me. I then carried my chainsaw, as well as 120-ish pounds of wood in a bag on my back down the hill to my house.. lots of work.. I then took to the tablesaw and began cutting the slabs I had into blanks... well, as I was getting them into blank-sizes for turning calls, I saw their insane color. Greens and reds and some purples just swirled throughout the wood... I have a picture of the tree, as well as the blanks. As the title says....what the heck is this wood?????

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/BurlHunting005_zpsa64871d4.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/BurlProcessing011_zpsbe9b406e.jpg

http://i1068.Rule #2/albums/u447/outdoormarsh/BurlProcessing015_zps6a0ed1ec.jpg


----------



## tnhunter (Apr 6, 2013)

I believe it is a maple, that would be my guess!!!!


----------



## bobhasen (Apr 6, 2013)

Cool find. The bark looks like it could be maple. when you mentioned greens and purples i was thinking tulip poplar, but the bark does not really look like that. I'm certainly not an expert, but would hazard a guess at maple. whatever it is, I'm jelous.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2013)

Whatever it is, it's real easy to look at. NICE find.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 6, 2013)

yep looks like ol zirk to me its maple --purty stuff duck


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 6, 2013)

i thought it was maple too while going to cut it down. then i opened her up and thought "well that doesn't look like maple!" anyway, I have sealed the pieces up and am now in waiting. I boiled a few pieces as well, which ended up cracking and checking, but turned the one. i'll post pictures of it later after my CA finish dries. It's a real beaut. And for anyone interested, seeing as I have the other 2/3 of the burl to cut tomorrow, I'll be posting some of this in the "for sale" section in the future.


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Let the tormenting begin ....


----------



## brown down (Apr 6, 2013)

without a doubt that is maple burl, i have a ton that looks identical to that wood. nice find but you want to wax the crap out of that stuff, loves to check and come apart, should be extremely curly out towards the sap wood and is super pretty wood!!!!!! nice score, i have 3 more to drop as well!!


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 6, 2013)

I have coated a few in glue.. I haven't bought any wax or anchor seal cuz I don't know where to get any. E wax would be preferred but idk where to get any


----------



## brown down (Apr 6, 2013)

+1 rob same place i get it from heres the link
http://www.uccoatings.com


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 6, 2013)

Awesome guys thanks!


----------

